# The Rico returns...



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes. It's back. The left handed BRj 828 that was at the center of some controversy here in the recent past.







I sold it to another member. I knew it wasn't perfect so I committed to refund his money if he found the issues with the guitar unacceptable. He did. Oh boy did he ever.

I'm torn about publicly posting pictures detailing the issues - I shared them in a private forum and the pics were discussed by players who own and play very high end guitars and also own BRj's. These were off the record conversations and I trust that the comments were 100% accurate so I've come to the conclusion that Bernie is able to make great guitars, but he is human and has shipped some lemons too. This 828 is obviously not his best work.


My dilemma is as follows, should I lower the price and yet again and try to sell it (with full disclosures, of course), or should I try to get in touch with Bernie for a rebuild.

I'm leaning towards the former for a number of reasons, least of which is the very very slow progress on builds and rebuilds - I don't think I want to wait two or three years for this guitar to get rebuilt (just to sell it as I've moved on mentally). 

Thoughts?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

Rebuild. Good luck getting one done in under 2 years though


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 14, 2012)

selling depends on how much of a hit you are willing to take financially. 
I think i would get in touch with BRJ see what he says.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 14, 2012)

Same here. Rebuild. And while it's getting rebuilt, you could get yourself other lefty 8's while you wait. And when it finally shows up, you can either chose to keep it or sell it for more than you can sell the current one.


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

I've already written the guitar off financially, so anything I get out of it will be "found money". 

I've got 10 (or 11 or 12, I can't quite remember ) guitars coming, including 3 8's from Luthiers with whom I have great relationships vs. my very strained interactions with Bernie... I don't know if an (optimistic) extra $1k in worth the trouble at this point 


edit:

If I do decide to try contacting Bernie, can someone please PM a working email address?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

I just loggeg into that private forum for the first time in months and saw the thread. Thats horrible, you might as well post it here. 

I feel bad for the guy but he brought it on himself. Especially about the TR..


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll only post that info here if I choose to sell the guitar rather than try to get a rebuild. I'm sure publicly posting those pictures and that review would make my interactions with Bernie even less pleasant.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't sell it, gives the buyer more excuses to rape you with the asking price. Rebuild !


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

Good point, also holy fucking shot that thread is gold


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks man, for sticking to your word with the refund, highly appreciated! 

yeah, I would never expect to see such things on a 100$ guitar, let alone on a high end custom like this! the things that can't be unseen.. 
And it sucks, it played great, and looked killer! 


I would definitely talk to Bernie, he should have enough integrity to see that he fucked up on this guitar and build you a new one. And if you already wrote it of then whats the loss in having it rebuilt? It would probably just be a nice surprise when it turns up - and you know who to contact if you don't want it after all 

And I would'nt post the pictures here before talking to Bernie. If he decides to help you out then I would'nt post them, but if not -


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 14, 2012)

Having been in a similar strained relationship with a builder, i can tell you right now that it is always worth it to just revisit it and lay all the cards on the table. Say that you're sorry for how shitty things have been between the two of you. You don't have to apologize if you didn't do anything of course, i'm not saying "suck the guys left nut!", just be honest with the guy, and tell him you'd like to just do this on friendly terms. You just wanna be finished with this, and you just want it out of the world, so let's finish up our business together and move on.

I don't remember what the issues were with this guitar, but do you know whether they are completely unfixable or not? maybe they can be fixed with some "surgery"?


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 14, 2012)

They are fixable, but require a bunch of finish work and rerouting. So He could fix it instead of scrapping and rebuilding.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

Get him to rebuild. You paid for something, and didn't get what you expected. Considering HOW LONG the wait time is... there should be no flaws. A master builder should catch his mistakes before finishing and handing the project over.


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 14, 2012)

^Agreed!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 14, 2012)

elq said:


> I'll only post that info here if I choose to sell the guitar rather than try to get a rebuild. I'm sure publicly posting those pictures and that review would make my interactions with Bernie even less pleasant.



I don't mean this directed towards Rico or any other luthier in particular for that matter, but you are entitled to your opinion and if your interactions with him become less than pleasant because you posted pictures of HIS mistakes in a public forum then that just goes to show how much of a douche he would/could be. 

If you sell a lemon, expect it to be all over the interwebz. Cry about that and expect that to end up all over the interwebz too; trust me when I say that he is aware of this and wouldn't want that to happen. If you post the mistakes we could also perhaps help with an estimate of how much work that would involve if you don't know this yourself already.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jun 14, 2012)

If a builder wants to charge a lot of money for a guitar, and sells a lemon, and expects you to wait 3 years for him to fix it is pure bullshit.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 14, 2012)

Between the Roter and this, you need to invest a little in your karma fund  Can't believe you ended up with two bad custom experiences.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Between the Roter and this, you need to invest a little in your karma fund  Can't believe you ended up with two bad custom experiences.



Considering Eric's butt load of success from at least three other high end custom builders, I'd say perhaps Sebastian and Bernie need to do some checking.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Considering Eric's butt load of success from at least three other high end custom builders, I'd say perhaps Sebastian and Bernie need to do some checking.


 
Good point. He's really on the ass end of someone else's karma issues


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2012)

You've written it off already, sell it as is, full disclosure & close this portion of your life. either way, sucks all around. Sorry man.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Good point, also holy fucking shot that thread is gold



Of course it is. 

Rebuild.


----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2012)

Another rebuild vote. He can't seriously allow something with his name on float around like that.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

Andrenighthound said:


> If a builder wants to charge a lot of money for a guitar, and sells a lemon, and expects you to wait 3 years for him to fix it is pure bullshit.



^this right here! I would be cause such a sh*t storm for this guy if he didn't write the wrong INSTANTLY! You spent some serious coin, you expect serious results. You paid for a service which you DID NOT receive. This is bad business. Please let us know if that company rights their wrong. If not, don't hold back. People deserve to know before they drop thousands of dollars on a new guitar with them.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I just loggeg into that private forum for the first time in months and saw the thread. Thats horrible, you might as well post it here.
> 
> I feel bad for the guy but he brought it on himself. Especially about the TR..


 

private forum?


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 14, 2012)

what is exactly wrong with the guitar?


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> private forum?


 
First rule of the private forum: never talk about the private forum


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotta say I'm intrigued. I own 2 Ricos and they are both right up there with the best.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread is kind of pointless unless you give us some info!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2012)

Strip out the usable parts (tuners, pickup and bridge) and sell those, trash the guitar.  Honestly you've seen the quality that BRJ is putting out, I wouldn't even bother with requesting a rebuild as a) it will take FOREVER and b) it's likely to show up like this one did, but then you would have been patiently waiting all that time expecting a working guitar on the rebuild only to be disappointed. I've seen it before so it's not my personal experience, just second-hand based on a few folks who have requested rebuilds.   Salvage what you can from the build, get some money back from that and move on bro, I don't see Bernie setting this right sadly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> private forum?



Not on this site, a different one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of his guitars are not coming with disappointments...... So, statistically, you could expect a rebuild to be up to par. However, I wouldn't want to wait around for the guitar. Nothing against Bernie, of course - its just that he is very very busy with all of the stuff he has to turn out.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Most of his guitars are not coming with disappointments...... So, statistically, you could expect a rebuild to be up to par. However, I wouldn't want to wait around for the guitar. Nothing against Bernie, of course - its just that he is very very busy with all of the stuff he has to turn out.



Doesn't matter if he is busy or not. Product was not up to his standard, he should set everyone aside and fix his guitar ASAP. He already did his time waiting, he paid him for his services. But, he didn't deliver. Don't care HOW busy you are. You make a mistake, you fix it, ASAP.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 14, 2012)

That's fine and all, but whether or not it happens that way isn't up to me, so I can't comment on it. The point of my comment was that most of his guitars come out very well. It's not like everything he's letting go of is garbage, as has been implied by a few people.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's fine and all, but whether or not it happens that way isn't up to me, so I can't comment on it. The point of my comment was that most of his guitars come out very well. It's not like everything he's letting go of is garbage, as has been implied by a few people.



Oh, I know. It would be nice if the poster wasn't so vague. It's hard to tell what actually is going on in this situation. For all I know, the OP could have approached Bernie in a rude manner.

Everyone makes mistakes as a business. As long as you go out of your way to right your wrongs, you won't lose any business.


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 14, 2012)

I mean, it's left handed so it's wrong by default right? 

I'd aim for a rebuild man, Bernie seems like a good dude and would probably do what he can to do right by you. It's worth at least having the conversation with him at a minimum.


----------



## mustache79 (Jun 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> private forum?


 yeah, I wanna see...


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That's fine and all, but whether or not it happens that way isn't up to me, so I can't comment on it. The point of my comment was that most of his guitars come out very well. It's not like everything he's letting go of is garbage, as has been implied by a few people.



In the private forum, of the people who own a BRj, about half of them have had really bad experiences and one mentioned having seen a BRj guitar with even worse problems than the one I own. So I'm not so sure it's fair to say that most of his guitars come out very well, this tiny sample certainly suggests otherwise. 




A person who was interested in the guitar the first time I posted it for sale contacted me as he was still interested. I showed him the pics and review and his interest immediately evaporated.


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Oh, I know. It would be nice if the poster wasn't so vague. It's hard to tell what actually is going on in this situation. For all I know, the OP could have approached Bernie in a rude manner.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes as a business. As long as you go out of your way to right your wrongs, you won't lose any business.



Bah. Fuck it. 


Here's the review, by a well respected tech (who's name I'll keep out of this)





> Guitar was brought to my shop for tuner/pickup changes, and dye the bone nut dark. Customer also wanted basic evaluation of the guitars construction and overall condition.
> 
> My findings:
> - rough file marks from fret-end tapering on the edges of upper fingerboard near body join.
> ...


----------



## ShiftKey (Jun 14, 2012)

wow i was not expecting that with the tuners!
are they secure once fitted or wobbly as fuck?


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 14, 2012)

Those tuner holes are brutal. Thanks for posting it up, I was wondering what was going on. Having a BRJ on order, this sorta scares me.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 14, 2012)

poor show that. I don't want to look under the tuners on mine now lol!


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 14, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Strip out the usable parts (tuners, pickup and bridge) and sell those, trash the guitar.  Honestly you've seen the quality that BRJ is putting out, I wouldn't even bother with requesting a rebuild as a) it will take FOREVER and b) it's likely to show up like this one did, but then you would have been patiently waiting all that time expecting a working guitar on the rebuild only to be disappointed. I've seen it before so it's not my personal experience, just second-hand based on a few folks who have requested rebuilds.   Salvage what you can from the build, get some money back from that and move on bro, I don't see Bernie setting this right sadly.




I am with Highgain on this, especially after some other horror stories. I doubt that returning the guitar to Burnie and having him rebuild it will guarantee a better guitar. 

Sad thing is that a good portion of the problems the tech outlined were not even the ones you found. So in addition to the problems the tech found, there are still a few that you stated, I think you mentioned uncrowned frets and a few high ones as well as some finish flaws/ scratches. 

You already know of some great builders like Suhr, Thorn and KXK, stick with them you seem to have excellent experience with them.


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I am with Highgain on this, especially after some other horror stories. I doubt that returning the guitar to Burnie and having him rebuild it will guarantee a better guitar.
> 
> Sad thing is that a good portion of the problems the tech outlined were not even the ones you found. So in addition to the problems the tech found, there are still a few that you stated, I think you mentioned uncrowned frets and a few high ones as well as some finish flaws/ scratches.
> 
> You already know of some great builders like Suhr, Thorn and KXK, stick with them you seem to have excellent experience with them.



Indeed. I'll probably part it out this weekend. Oh goodie - a shaved BKP, 8 crappy grover tuners, and (the only great part) a hipshot bridge. I expect to be rolling in dough soon


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 14, 2012)

i just recently acquired one of bernies guitars. it was one of his bolt on series he ran a few years ago. The guitar was second hand and i cant find any faults with the guitar that bug me, thankfully. The truss rod on mine is perfectly formed but does have some strange splintering. Their may be one high fret but i think thats because i had light gauge strings on it. hope you figure this out!


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 14, 2012)

elq said:


> Indeed. I'll probably part it out this weekend. Oh goodie - a shaved BKP, 8 crappy grover tuners, and (the only great part) a hipshot bridge. I expect to be rolling in dough soon



if you're parting it out I might just rather buy it back from you cheap!


----------



## elq (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2012)

Just unbelievable, I'd be looking for a refund. I know he says no refunds, but that's just not acceptable for the $3.5k+ that thing would run the average customer these days. Not to mention the wait.

I'm not one to 'give up' on these things though. I put that in inverted commas because I'm not implying you're giving up and handing you some responsibility, I just mean I wouldn't let it fly like that. If it meant witing nother year or whatever I'd have it back to him to get sorted, even if I just sold it after.

This is not your problem!

I can however understand you doing what you're doing, completely.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 14, 2012)

It irks me that it seems they went out of there way to do these things instead of starting over when things started looking bad, Its complete disrespect to you as a customer.

"This dude plays lefty, he doesnt need proper tuner holes or unshaved BPK's"

is how I imagine it going down in the shop


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I'm saying that most of the reviews I've read have been overwhelmingly positive. Bernie's guitars do not carry a bad reputation overall - its mostly positive. For most guys, as of late, it's the business methods that are undesirable.

Naturally, I think your story is horrific, along with that particular guitar. Have you talked to Bernie?


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 14, 2012)

Of all those things, IMO the binding job is the most ridiculous as that's in plain sight. If it was a bolt on it could have been fixed relatively easily but sadly it isn't. The BKP thing, while stupid, isn't that much of a bother. Not properly shieldng cavities sounds like pure slop/time cutting to me.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy shit. This is terrible. I know I'm one of the biggest Bernie fanatics around here, but that's not okay. Not even close. I don't envy being in your situation. The best thing I can recommend is talking to Bernie about it. Shoot me a PM if you want some help approaching him. He and I talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week. I'd be happy to help facilitate the conversation with him if you want to go that route.


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 14, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> The BKP thing, while stupid, isn't that much of a bother.



Try replacing it with a new pickup (same brand) that has its magnets so close to the edge that you can't shim it to fit the undersized cavity. Suddenly it's a mindfuck of bother.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 14, 2012)

Is it the photo angles, light reflection, or are some frets round crowned and some frets flat-top?
I like flats (as long as ALL fret tops are kept under 1mm), but having both rounds and flats on the same axe is a bit weird IMO.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy hell, I can't believe something like that ever left the shop. The only thing I can think of, is that since this guitar was made a few years ago from one of his discount runs, maybe he was letting others handle the workload? Pure speculation on my part, but it makes no sense how so many of his instruments are so spectacular and then there's this. Good luck man.


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 14, 2012)

I am glad someone finally posted irrefutable evidence of some of Bernie's shoddier work. I have owned two Rico's. One was a great playing and looking guitar. The other came to with scratched tuning machines, mismatched pickup rings, verticle notced gaps between the ebony board and maple neck, a terrible overspray paint job on the burst finish, some fake looking ping floyd rose, and was wired incorrectly to a Petrucci style mini-toggle. Call me crazy, but a luthier should be able to tell the difference between a full humbucker tone and a tapped one, right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well, I'm saying that most of the reviews I've read have been overwhelmingly positive. Bernie's guitars do not carry a bad reputation overall - its mostly positive.



What I've found interesting is there seems to be a VERY similar review group for both the BRJ and Strictly 7 crowd on this forum. They throw up GLOWING reviews, sell the guitar a few weeks/month(s) later and then suddenly all the issues they had with the instruments come to light.  So far the only person I've seen who had issues with his guitar that took care to bring them up before selling to an interested party has been Eric, huge props to him for being a standup gent. I've noticed a lot of guys having issues with guitars from those two luthiers have been dropping rave reviews and then can't seem to get rid of the guitars fast enough...  Just saying... it makes you think....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

I noticed the same thing, as well as KxK.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

elq said:


> Indeed. I'll probably part it out this weekend. Oh goodie - a shaved BKP, 8 crappy grover tuners, and (the only great part) a hipshot bridge. I expect to be rolling in dough soon



LOL!! Thanks for posting the pics. That is just brutal... and he actually signed the back of the headstock there himself? WITH THAT GIANT HOLE STILL VISIBLE?!


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I noticed the same thing, as well as KxK.



I have owned a KXK and the build quality was way above my brj's. My only issue was that I bought too many guitars last year and had to unload the ones I wasn't playing. I sold the kxk to a member here, and he loves it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just saying you do get quite a few up fs


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 14, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> What I've found interesting is there seems to be a VERY similar review group for both the BRJ and Strictly 7 crowd on this forum. They throw up GLOWING reviews, sell the guitar a few weeks/month(s) later and then suddenly all the issues they had with the instruments come to light.  So far the only person I've seen who had issues with his guitar that took care to bring them up before selling to an interested party has been Eric, huge props to him for being a standup gent. I've noticed a lot of guys having issues with guitars from those two luthiers have been dropping rave reviews and then can't seem to get rid of the guitars fast enough...  Just saying... it makes you think....


 
I think a lot of that has to do with the gearwhoring this forum facilitates, and the fact that people like to play up the gear they have vs. the gear they don't have. People love the guitars while they have them, then talk crap about them when they're done, kinda like an ex gf/bf .

I know I've now sold both a Rico and a Stric7 (to the same guy, no less) and both were excellent guitars, I just wasn't able to justify keeping them with newer, undoubtedly more expensive gear coming in. THIS is a different situation alltogether. It's like two different people are doing inspection, one is lights-out immaculate, the other is high on chromosomes . I've been very lucky to have 2 excellent examples of what Bernie can do, so I tend to aire on the positive side, but I'm gonna go check the drill job on my tuners anyway haha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you check for a MiM stamp in the neck pocket too eric?!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm friends with a lot of players and gear whores, and I've heard mostly good things about their Rico's. Very few were in any way endorsed by Bernie. I've never owned one, so I couldn't care much less. I've owned a number of Strictly 7's and KxK's, and they usually go up for trade not long after reaching my hands... Why? Because I do that with just about everything I get - I try them out, see what they're all about, then move them on to the next guy that is curious, because it's a hobby of mine to try new guitars all of the time. I am definitely not alone with that hobby. The story is the same with just about every brand, it's just that the small builder stuff tends to stand out a bit more. For the record, nothing leaves my hands without full disclosure, so if the theory is that messed up guitars are being "rid of" without mention of their flaws, then our itrader system should be put to good use, so as to prevent such a thing from happening again in the future.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 14, 2012)

^yup


----------



## EOT (Jun 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I noticed the same thing, as well as KxK.



I have three KxK's and one BRJ. I have two more KxK's being built right now. With no intention of ever letting them go. The BRJ is currently being rebuilt...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2012)

EOT said:


> I have three KxK's and one BRJ. I have two more KxK's being built right now. With no intention of ever letting them go. The BRJ is currently being rebuilt...



Well there goes your theory Stealth....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

It wasnt a theory. All I said is I also see KxK's go up for sale frequently. So there goes YOUR theory.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> It wasnt a theory. All I said is I also see KxK's go up for sale frequently. So there goes YOUR theory.



How many have gone up for sale total? I don't own and never have owned a KxK so I have no horse in that race either, just curious why you think so many have been sold.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking at the classifieds? To be fair people selling kxks just seem to buy more with the money.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jun 14, 2012)

pardon my noob question, but why does is take so damn long to get a BRJ, granted I have never played one but what is the deal? I also refuse to believe that Bernie handles all the final aspects of the build, if it's order overload then wouldn't one know when to quit taking them or why add a BF sale if it takes that long already? please don't flame me too hard I'm just curious.


----------



## EOT (Jun 14, 2012)

ziggystarpuff said:


> pardon my noob question, but why does is take so damn long to get a BRJ, granted I have never played one but what is the deal? I also refuse to believe that Bernie handles all the final aspects of the build, if it's order overload then wouldn't one know when to quit taking them or why add a BF sale if it takes that long already? please don't flame me too hard I'm just curious.



Who knows? It can take just as long to get a KxK. It seems to be the nature of the beast.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

ziggystarpuff said:


> pardon my noob question, but why does is take so damn long to get a BRJ, granted I have never played one but what is the deal? I also refuse to believe that Bernie handles all the final aspects of the build, if it's order overload then wouldn't one know when to quit taking them or why add a BF sale if it takes that long already? please don't flame me too hard I'm just curious.



Bernie has admitted in his own words that all he does is the finally assembly work, so fret dress/crown, cut/install the nut, electronics install, and hardware install. 

He has an entire woodshop full of employees who glue, cut, and shape the guitars, as well as fret them. Then he has a professional (and great) paint guy to do 95% of the finish work. 

From what I gather, his woodshop works around the clock to push out dozens upon dozens of nearly finished guitars so that he constantly has stock. One of his friends/sales agents who used to post here once bragged that Bernie had over 200+ guitars out of woodshop in various stages of being finished and that most were not spoken for. 

There is a lot of speculation about why it has taken so long, and why communication has just about broken down completely for pretty long intervals. For a short time, the only way folks were getting updates was via this forum. All kinds of excuses have popped up, some logical and understandable, and others a little suspect (like the three or four "rogue employees" who have popped up over the last year and a half). 

Considering how many BRJ guitars in the BFR run alone have needed to rebuilt two or three times, it shouldn't surprise anyone if a dud makes it through. How many builders scrap such a huge percentage of nearly finished guitars?



EOT said:


> Who knows? It can take just as long to get a KxK. It seems to be the nature of the beast.



The difference is that KxK _is_ a one person shop. Rob does a have a sales guy, but he is the only one who does the woodwork. 

BRJ is more of a smaller-medium scale company than a one man shop.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jun 14, 2012)

I can understand long wait times for a small scale shop especially a one man show, but I haven't heard anything worth the wait for the BRJ's, I repair instruments full time and I understand things take time but the longest thing I deal with is waiting for a finish to cure. CNC machines work pretty damn fast lol as for the rest of the setup stuff, it doesn't take long at all unless your making chicken salad out of chicken shit like working on a cheap guitar out of the box.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

Bernie got a little ambitious/greedy, took in FAR too many orders and that in turn stretched his staff and himself too thin to keep things moving smoothly. The fact that there were and still are so many guitars that needed to be rebuilt and had spec errors is the biggest sign of that. 

When Bernie was moving 150 guitars in a few years time, he and his crew were able to stay on top of things, but compressing that into the space of a few months caused all kinds of things to go wrong. Every rebuild and rework has caused significant slow down. The fact that some BFR slots have changes hands as many as four times certainly doesn't help.

It's interesting to look at the first few months of posts in the BRJ BFR thread. It seems that many predictions made by folks, myself included, has wound up coming to fruition.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 14, 2012)

I sold my Rico and kxk fairly quick after getting them. Like adamofangels, I checked them out, played them for a bit and moved on. Nothing wrong with them at all. On the flipside, my friends Jekyll is quite the lemon. A 4k custom brj shouldn't have a crooked mounted hipshot bridge lol...


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought two Rico BFR's based on all the great reviews I had read. I haven't received either and the wait has been way more than I ever expected. I leaped before I looked and maybe I'll get burned, but I keep hoping the guitars will live up to the hype. If they come to me with issues I think I'll flip. If they are great I'll be sure to consider myself lucky. The pics I've gotten look amazing, but pics can be misleading and certainly don't mean anything if I can't play the guitars.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 14, 2012)

It's truly weird to see a custom shop that is to Bernie's apparent master builder caliber turn out this type of funky product. The thing I don't get is the GIGANTIC gap in differences between various people's BRJ guitars. Some are spectacular. Some seem to be ridiculously flawed. I played a BRJ from a long while back, and even with needing a severe setup and some fretwork, I could still tell that the guitar would be one of the nicest instruments I'd played if that work was done.... 

Then you see something like this, and it actually _does_ look like two completely different people made the guitars. I'll tell you what though: if I ever receive a guitar that I paid any money at all for and found flaws even close to this, the builder would sure as hell be hearing me loud and clear. We'd be figuring out a way to provide me with an instrument that is as flawless as is humanly possible within an extremely reasonable time (especially considering the wait for custom guitars), or we'd be looking at a full refund. There'd be no buts about it, plain and simple.

So, with that in mind, and no disrespect meant to you - you've been very open in displaying and talking about the guitar's issues on this forum. I cannot, however, find anywhere where you've agreed to contact Bernie about this obviously screwed up piece of work you paid good money for. I don't have a good deal of money, and $1,700 plus the time it takes to receive a build is a really big deal to me. Considering it's been well over a year since you received the guitar, are we to assume you've simply been boiling in your molten chamber of rage over it? Or did you contact Bernie and get a cold shoulder?

Should _*you have to contact*_ a builder over issues like this? I don't think so. In my opinion, if what we have been hearing/seeing from you is totally accurate, the instrument should have never left Bernie's shop. It's simply insane. I find it curious that anybody in your situation wouldn't let him know upon discovery of the flaws that his product is not living up to his family's name. 

Any elaboration on this would be greatly appreciated, and I assure you we'd all be ingratiated with your answers on these matters.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 14, 2012)

He already has elaborated, he bought the guitar, found flaws, told bernie who then threw a fit. 

Eric then sold the guitar, making clear to list the issues with it.

Something who bought the guitar took it to a well known and very trustworthy tech.

The tech made that report.

Eric has kindly refunded the buyer as even he was not aware of those issues. 



That's what occurred from my understanding.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 14, 2012)

ziggystarpuff said:


> pardon my noob question, but why does is take so damn long to get a BRJ, .



The cartels have been holding up Bernie's shipments.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jun 15, 2012)

any serious flaws in a custom build is unacceptable to me, I can understand setup preference and possible fret end due to humidity and varying climates or truss rod adjustment but for that price I would literally have a angry moment. I would expect this stuff from a guitar off the wall at a big box retailer but not a well known custom. Hell I even called carvin over a side dot being offset a bit but the guitar was built to my liking in 10 weeks for 1400 bucks.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 15, 2012)

Get a rebuild, especially if a refund isn't an option. More BFR guys (myself included) are getting their guitars in, so maybe things have calmed down enough for build times to come down and for each guitar to get the attention it deserves. Maybe I just got lucky, but mine is great, and I haven't been able to find anything wrong with it yet (though I haven't opened up the electronics cavity or checked out the truss rod routes). If the rebuild is good, you might really like it. If you don't, you can certainly sell it for more than you'd get from just the hardware. If the rebuild is borked, then you're in no worse a situation than you are now.


----------



## AVH (Jun 15, 2012)

For the record, I was the tech who discovered these issues, took the pics, and made my report as was requested by my customer Phrygian, who bought the guitar from Elq. 

I was quite disappointed but not entirely shocked to discover these issues. The very nature of my work involves deliberately looking for, and possibly repairing these. I certainly notify my customers of the found issues or defects, no matter how small or insignificant - much the same as a doctor would do, whether you liked hearing it or not - my conscience is then clear by disclosure. 

That being said, there is NO perfect guitar. I can find at least one 'issue' with every guitar, and are often only what I perceive to be _design issues_ with many instruments - while not necessarily being a problem for the player, can give me aggravation as a tech to service (inadequate-sized truss rod cavities/access is one of my biggies, for example). Every builder has off days, and makes mistakes like any of us - we're all human here. It's whether you choose to let these potentially business-damaging build mistakes leave your shop, is where the biggest mistake is made. I remember the big kerfuffle back in the 80's with Wayne Charvel over the worker who fucked up the side dots on a batch, brought the whole shop into his office, freaked out, and said "_Remember this: Never let shit leave your shop. EVER!" _He then demonstratively carried the guitar over to a bandsaw and proceeded to cut it in half and threw it in the dumpster. 

With this in mind, over the span of my 30 years in this business, it should go without saying I've seen hundreds of lemons from the big names, as well as amazing ones. But with the sheer volume of instruments these manufacturers produce, it shouldn't be a surprise that some get through. We used to jokingly call these lemons 'Friday afternoon guitars' in my old shop.  But with smaller builders, and especially solo luthiers, there should be no excuses, really. I've also seen some other funky work, 'design headaches', or 'cheap-out' parts (all documented when I come by them) with other builders of high repute here - Alembic, Kramer, BC Rich CS, PRS, EBMM, LACS, TIL, Blackmachine, and some others. But whatever it is, in the long haul it's not in the best interests of the company to break that luthier's cardinal rule - sooner or later it will likely come back and bite them in the ass. Just because they were in a hurry, behind schedule, no QC, or just not caring at worst. And there's no worse time to make these kind of slop errors than when a company is young or starting out. There you go...just put that bullet right there in the top of your foot. 

As others were saying, IMO, this guitar should have made that one-way trip to the bandsaw. Don't get me wrong here. To Bernie's credit, I've also seen some amazingly nice work come from his shop, this was just a rushed guitar that shouldn't have left his shop. That's all. How all the parties involved deal with the issue is none of my business - I did my part of what was asked of me. But after careful scrutiny of this very guitar upon first arrival here in Norway, is that it occurred to me after discovering the initial drilled out tuner installed incorrectly where it wasn't needed on the low E, _was that it was relocated there from the (correct) F# string before coming over here - thereby more than one person were aware of this horrid issue before the guitar was shipped over._ I don't think we need Columbo to deduce that fact.  I don't know who knows or did what, and don't care enough to get further involved - I did my part. But those are the facts. You guys figure it out. 

PS- You guys shouldn't get so hung up on fret crowning. ALL guitars need at least some leveling immediately after new fretting - unless the frets were installed on a _perfectly_ flat fingerboard and seated _exactly_ evenly the entire length at the very beginning..which is a rare thing. 

Peace out


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, thank you for some more details. I apologize to ELQ if it seems that I was trying to call him out - I didn't mean to sound as though his story was suspect. I merely didn't find anything about that interaction on here (Bernie throwing a fit after these issues were brought to his attention). So forgive me if I seemed dubious. I saw some assumptions that he had tried resolving this with the builder, but in no way did I see anybody actually say "Yeah, Bernie had a cow when I told him about these build flaws". 

And Dendroapsis, I thank you for your interjection in this discussion. You make some great points about our expectations regarding certain aspects of luthier work - we tend to attribute God-like powers to guitar builders. I have a Taylor, for example, that has to be sent back to the shop because there is a sympathetic vibration within the preamp that can't be fixed - and it's brand new. The one I received before this one had an odd shim in the neck that created a gap between the body and neck joint, and there was no way I was going to keep a $2500 guitar with such a defect.

However, I wouldn't file this one under the "bad day at the shop" or "Friday afternoon" type of work. Something was seriously hinkey when this guitar went out of the shop. I only hope that at some point there is a resolution to this issue.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 15, 2012)

Very interesting article, i'm glad i decided against ordering one, that guitar looks worse then the guitar i built when i was 12.  The fact that this didn't end up in the scrap pile dumbfounds me. It's not like it was minor mistakes either. HORRIBLE WORK.

Though i do hope you get the problem fixed, i hope that Bernie looks into whoever screwed up your guitar. There's no excuse for a $4,000 guitar to have those mistakes, none at all. Someone's getting canned.


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Jun 15, 2012)

If I were in your situation, I would try and opt for a full refund. There is absolutely no excuse for this type of work to come out of a custom order. I often have to do tech work for the school Im employed for and I have seen guitars that come out of department stores with far fewer issues than this. And the excuse that "Rico is bombarded with work" is not viable in the least bit. If you're paying $3-4K+ for a guitar, these issues should not have even been remotely present. Like some, the negative feedback that I have seen about the BRJ's has kept me far away from them. Good luck with whatever route you chose though man.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 15, 2012)

After getting to see the pics and read the review, I'd still buy it as a project.
If only it wasn't left-handed.

If this can make it through the owner's "quality control" check to the public then the public deserves to see this. 

I'd be fighting for a complete refund.


----------



## mustache79 (Jun 15, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> After getting to see the pics and read the review, I'd still buy it as a project.
> If only it wasn't left-handed.
> 
> If this can make it through the owner's "quality control" check to the public then the public deserves to see this.
> ...


 EXACTLY!


----------



## Cremated (Jun 16, 2012)

I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here. I've had 400 dollar imports that surpass the craftsmanship of that guitar exponentially. I understand that he's only human and he makes mistakes like the rest of us, but that guitar is a joke. I'd be demanding a refund or an expedited rebuild if I were you. If he has no intention of giving you a refund or an instrument worth the money, then make sure you post your BRJ experience on every guitar forum you can.

Getting a lemon is understandable, but if he doesn't try to resolve the situation, that's poor business and inexcusable. People should know what they're risking by going with BRJ if he's not willing to offer a viable solution on such a poorly crafted instrument. That's beyond a lemon. It's a lime!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 16, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> The very nature of my work involves deliberately looking for, and possibly repairing these. I certainly notify my customers of the found issues or defects, no matter how small or insignificant - much the same as a doctor would do, whether you liked hearing it or not - my conscience is then clear by disclosure.
> 
> That being said, there is NO perfect guitar. I can find at least one 'issue' with every guitar, and are often only what I perceive to be _design issues_ with many instruments - while not necessarily being a problem for the player, can give me aggravation as a tech to service (inadequate-sized truss rod cavities/access is one of my biggies, for example). Every builder has off days, and makes mistakes like any of us - we're all human here.
> PS- You guys shouldn't get so hung up on fret crowning. ALL guitars need at least some leveling immediately after new fretting - unless the frets were installed on a _perfectly_ flat fingerboard and seated _exactly_ evenly the entire length at the very beginning..which is a rare thing.
> ...



Can you move to California and be my tech?  The stuff you posted here shows your wisdom, dedication, and lack of bias. It's truly refreshing to hear someone in the industry talk like that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 16, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Can you move to California and be my tech?  The stuff you posted here shows your wisdom, dedication, and lack of bias. It's truly refreshing to hear someone in the industry talk like that.



DON'T YOU DARE TAKE HIM AWAY FROM ME!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 16, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Can you move to California and be my tech?  The stuff you posted here shows your wisdom, dedication, and lack of bias. It's truly refreshing to hear someone in the industry talk like that.



I'm still trying to find the right guy to work on my guitars. My old guitar technician fell off the wagon so I didn't trust him anymore and stopped going to him :/


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 16, 2012)

Was he badly injured?


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ lol!!


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 16, 2012)

Cremated said:


> I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here. I've had 400 dollar imports that surpass the craftsmanship of that guitar exponentially. I understand that he's only human and he makes mistakes like the rest of us, but that guitar is a joke. I'd be demanding a refund or an expedited rebuild if I were you. If he has no intention of giving you a refund or an instrument worth the money, then make sure you post your BRJ experience on every guitar forum you can.
> 
> Getting a lemon is understandable, but if he doesn't try to resolve the situation, that's poor business and inexcusable. People should know what they're risking by going with BRJ if he's not willing to offer a viable solution on such a poorly crafted instrument. That's beyond a lemon. It's a lime!



Sure there are some bad BRJs but I can bet money that most of his stuff is better than a 400 dollar import.


----------



## Cremated (Jun 16, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> Sure there are some bad BRJs but I can bet money that most of his stuff is better than a 400 dollar import.


 
Well duh. I said the guitar in this thread is below import quality. The point is, going through BRJ, you could get an awesome instrument or something that looks the one from this thread. Would you spend 3-4000 dollars on somethiing that is this inconsistent in quality? I wouldn"t. This BRJ might play better than my $400 import, but I'm talking about the craftsmanship. The cheap guitars that I"ve bought might have had a poorly cut nut or a mediocre fret job, but not oversized tuner routes, chips off the fretboard, etc.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 16, 2012)

Was this one of the BRJ imports? He did those a while back,they were built in Korea I think but reworked in his shop. He stopped doing them because he had to rework too many of them. That would explain a lot about this.

I remember this was from a discount run, whatever that means.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 16, 2012)

Cremated said:


> Well duh. I said the guitar in this thread is below import quality. The point is, going through BRJ, you could get an awesome instrument or something that looks the one from this thread. Would you spend 3-4000 dollars on somethiing that is this inconsistent in quality? I wouldn"t. This BRJ might play better than my $400 import, but I'm talking about the craftsmanship. The cheap guitars that I"ve bought might have had a poorly cut nut or a mediocre fret job, but not oversized tuner routes, chips off the fretboard, etc.



"I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here."Also no I wouldn't buy a BRJ because it isnt my thing.Judging his work based on this guitar is insane though im sure that more than half don't look like this.Just a bad apple and EVERY guitar company has them.Not as much with smaller luthiers (Carl Thompson,Strandberg,etc) even the owner of Blackmachine said he's made a few bad ones even though he didnt allow them to leave the shop.Either way let bygones be bygones I guess.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> "I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here."Also no I wouldn't buy a BRJ because it isnt my thing.Judging his work based on this guitar is insane though im sure that more than half don't look like this.Just a bad apple and EVERY guitar company has them.Not as much with smaller luthiers (Carl Thompson,Strandberg,etc) even the owner of Blackmachine said he's made a few bad ones even though he didnt allow them to leave the shop.Either way let bygones be bygones I guess.



Seriously? Let it slide? 

I'm sure if you paid me thousands of dollars and I built you a shitty guitar you would let it slide too. Right? 



Thanks god we have geniuses like yourself to give us your valuable insight.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 16, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> "I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here."Also no I wouldn't buy a BRJ because it isnt my thing.Judging his work based on this guitar is insane though im sure that more than half don't look like this.Just a bad apple and EVERY guitar company has them.Not as much with smaller luthiers (Carl Thompson,Strandberg,etc) even the owner of Blackmachine said he's made a few bad ones even though he didnt allow them to leave the shop.Either way let bygones be bygones I guess.


A guitar with such obvious flaws should not have been allowed to leave the factory. Pretty sad to pay a premium on something and to receive a guitar with flaws even a $100 guitar doesn't have.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not saying let the guitar slide I'm talking about the "argument" between me and him no get a refund.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2012)

Grammar please?


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Grammar please?



Now you're just trolling lol.In all honesty i'm just to tired.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2012)

Im not trolling, it's in the rules. Your grammar is shit anyways so how would I be trolling?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 16, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> Just a bad apple and EVERY guitar company has them.



I don't think most companies carve their truss rod routes with bent sporks or drill the tuner holes free-hand with a dremel....  Sorry but the issues on this guitars aren't something that every guitar company runs into.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Was this one of the BRJ imports? He did those a while back,they were built in Korea I think but reworked in his shop. He stopped doing them because he had to rework too many of them. That would explain a lot about this.
> 
> I remember this was from a discount run, whatever that means.


 
The import models were only Vixens, and only 6-strings. 

This was, supposedly, made in the USA by BRJ via a special run through the Axe Palace, back before Bernie pulled the plug on his dealers.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 16, 2012)

^ thank you

It really sucks to see things like this just when I was glad that he was back in the shop and feeling better. I wish we could hear from the man himself on this. I don't know if the original owner ever showed these pics to Bernie, but I wonder how this could happen or be excusable.


----------



## Cremated (Jun 16, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> "I always thought that a lot of BRJ's finished products looked really amateurish and flawed for the type of critical acclaim he receives around here."Also no I wouldn't buy a BRJ because it isnt my thing.Judging his work based on this guitar is insane though im sure that more than half don't look like this.Just a bad apple and EVERY guitar company has them.Not as much with smaller luthiers (Carl Thompson,Strandberg,etc) even the owner of Blackmachine said he's made a few bad ones even though he didnt allow them to leave the shop.Either way let bygones be bygones I guess.




This guitar is garbage, plain and simple. I never said anyhing negative about BRJ, other than I've seen a few flawed instruments come out of his shop. That doesn't speak negatively of what he is capable of. I know he can make a high-caliber instrument. I'm not saying he's a terrible luthier. I'm saying if he doesn't right his wrongs, he's a terrible business man. You don't let something worth 3 grand slide. That's all I'm saying. Do you really expect the OP to just get over it? That's a joke.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Whats happening with this? Is it getting rebuilt/repaired/refunded?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 16, 2012)

It's not even worth a rebuild imo. Waiting 3 years to receive THAT is a slap in the face. If any guitar ever deserved to be refunded... it's this thing, lol.


----------



## AVH (Jun 17, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> even the owner of Blackmachine said he's made a few bad ones even though he didnt allow them to leave the shop.



I could contest this.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 17, 2012)

The guitar being that botched should've been kept in house and sold as b or c-stock for big discount, and the buyer's order should have been restarted and put at the front of the line. 
No reason to scrap it if it's still very playable, but also no reason to charge full price or even BFR price for a misfire.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> I could contest this.




Don't ruin my perception of these guitars.

<==Want F8 so bad.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 20, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> The guitar being that botched should've been kept in house and sold as b or c-stock for big discount, and the buyer's order should have been restarted and put at the front of the line.
> No reason to scrap it if it's still very playable, but also no reason to charge full price or even BFR price for a misfire.



Yeah, the remakes that he does don't go to the front of the line. They just get remade as if it were a new order. That being said, I don't know the he actually has a line. I get the sense that it's done in batches.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, the remakes that he does don't go to the front of the line. They just get remade as if it were a new order. That being said, I don't know the he actually has a line. I get the sense that it's done in batches.


 
I'm sure luthiers often do group them according to spec variables.
Some times when customers want to change details mid-flight they have no idea how this throws a kink in the whole process from an efficiency standpoint. That's one advantage of a very small builder who isn't loading up on orders as much (some would if they could while others choose not to).


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a shame such a high end guitar was considered this..I hope you find justice good sir.


----------



## CruzDrum (Jun 23, 2012)

how much would you sell it for? and whats wrong with it i may be interested


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 23, 2012)

Pictures have been posted dude, read further back in the thread.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 23, 2012)

Like father, like son.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

Honestly, with what I'm seeing here, I'd prefer to buy a BC Rich JRV-7 over a BRJ Vixen 7.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 24, 2012)

Any instrument maker could be producing lemons like this. The difference is they do not sign the back of the headstock and sell it to the public.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 26, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> I could contest this.



I'm actually really interested in hearing about those, after the god like standard his guitars have been held to, hearing about one that's not so perfect would actually be kinda cool. Any chance of some of the lemon stories ending up on your site? Like a Blackmachine lemon story?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread has some points I disagree with. For example, many say this guitar should have never left the shop. It should, actually. With no hardware and in tiny pieces. 

As for a BM lemon, I haven't found any so far, but Doug has been building guitars for a long while, and it is quite possible a bad apple managed to make its way to a buyer. Whether it was described as flawed or not, no idea as well.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 2, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> I could contest this.



Is this about my F8 having electronics of the cheapest kind and no shielding at all? 

I tried the BRJ btw. It sucked! Couldn't play shit with it, just terrible!
...might have to do with it being left handed though


----------



## RG7 (Oct 31, 2012)

How does it play -despite all the flaws? It is literally unplayable? Does it feedback because of the poor shielding? Does it even hold a tune?

Sorry for reviving an old thread, this thing is on ebay and I'm interested.


----------



## elq (Oct 31, 2012)

The tuners are absolute and complete shit. They need to be replaced with a higher quality tuners. 

It would probably make sense to replace the current tuners with another set of govers, I'd go with hipshot or sperzel. If you did so, you'd probably have to drill out and dowel the original tuner holes and then wood would show, and be quite ugly unless you refinished the guitar.

After replacing tuners, the guitar would be quite playable. Despite how much I despise the guitar and Bernie, the stuff he got right is decent, e.g. it's FAR better than the Agile 8 I had before.

It wouldn't feedback due to poor shielding, just hum. I haven't plugged it in in over a year, but I don't remember it humming.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 4, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I'm actually really interested in hearing about those, after the god like standard his guitars have been held to, hearing about one that's not so perfect would actually be kinda cool. Any chance of some of the lemon stories ending up on your site? Like a Blackmachine lemon story?



I got a B2 in 2007 that had a lot of questionable issues. The build spec used the completely wrong wood for the back in addition to some of the sloppy woodwork and finishing. In the end, an Ibanez Prestige was better built and finished than the $4,000 Blackmachine I owned.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jan 3, 2013)

Interested. Pm me.


----------



## elq (Jan 4, 2013)

sold about two months ago, thankfully.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh well! Hopefully the new owner gets some enjoyment out of it anyway.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 4, 2013)

elq said:


> sold about two months ago, thankfully.



Is he a forum member here? I would love to see what he could do to it haha. Maybe he'll somehow be able to put enough tender love and care into it and save it haha. How much did it end up going for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

